# Bon Secour Bay- Education



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

We will be renting a house on the South Shore of Bon Secour Bay in July. As a point of reference, the house is on the bay, directly North of Gator Lake/far West side of Little Lagoon.

Can you guys help me scout the area a bit. Mostly shore/wade fishing and crabbing with my 9 year old son. 

Bait, species, any tactics would be helpful. Will also be fishing the surf, but should be able to search for enough info on that.

From Texas, normally post on 2coolfishing.com, but thought I would reach out to some locals.

Thanks for the help.

fangard


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

68 Views and no help?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I don't know anything about the area but if you get him just an old cane pole and tie a chicken neck to a string where he can slowly pull it up when a crab starts messing with it and you be ready with a dip net to scoop it up before it decides to let go of the chicken neck (or whatever bait you tie on the string) I bet you two will have fun. Now this is a lot of fun for beginning crabbers but may be boring for someone that is used to better methods.


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

DTFuqua said:


> Well I don't know anything about the area but if you get him just an old cane pole and tie a chicken neck to a string where he can slowly pull it up when a crab starts messing with it and you be ready with a dip net to scoop it up before it decides to let go of the chicken neck (or whatever bait you tie on the string) I bet you two will have fun. Now this is a lot of fun for beginning crabbers but may be boring for someone that is used to better methods.


Thanks DT. We will definitely do some crabbing. We will be there a week so will throw out a trap as well as man a couple of crab hawks off and on. My 9 year old loves those things.

Regarding the fishing. Will probably treat it just like Galveston's West Bay. depending on depth, shrimp under a popping cork and probably toss out some cut bait/live mullet/croaker as well.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fangard----------
Sorry for the late reply to your question--your question is a little hard for me to to give good answers--But here goes. # 1--wade fish the West End of Little lagoon throwing Top Water early and late--then switch to Gulp in New Penny. #2--Fort Morgan Pier-use live bait--cut bait or Gulp--might catch anything. #3--The canal road going east from Gulf Shores--many spots to pull off and fish--live Shrimp under a cork--cast out and hold on. #4--the public pier at LuLus under the bridge--live bait under a cork. The GSPP is a must for catching--do what the others do.---Hope this helps and welcome to South Ala--Baldwin Co---Let your son look at my pictures at 
Free Pic at----------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
--------------------------------------------BT66


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

BASSTRACKER66 said:


> Fangard----------
> Sorry for the late reply to your question--your question is a little hard for me to to give good answers--But here goes. # 1--wade fish the West End of Little lagoon throwing Top Water early and late--then switch to Gulp in New Penny. #2--Fort Morgan Pier-use live bait--cut bait or Gulp--might catch anything. #3--The canal road going east from Gulf Shores--many spots to pull off and fish--live Shrimp under a cork--cast out and hold on. #4--the public pier at LuLus under the bridge--live bait under a cork. The GSPP is a must for catching--do what the others do.---Hope this helps and welcome to South Ala--Baldwin Co---Let your son look at my pictures at
> Free Pic at----------------
> http://basstracker66.multiply.com
> --------------------------------------------BT66


Thanks BT66. Appreciate all of the insight. Looking forward to the trip. Plenty of time to plan. We are actually building a small boat to take. 

Take care,

fangard


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Go to Big Daddy's on Fish River and ask locals this question. It is too hard for a web application to answer. You mention a young man and nobody wants to direct you wrong with a little angler in tow. Plus, Bon Secour is off Mobile Bay down around Magnolia Springs. These peeps are more Navy Pt types.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

What kind of boat you guys building? I have the plans for a stitch and glue skiff that is supposed to be the easiest boat to build from the "instant boats" group. I think its the FL12.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

Live shrimp are good but the croakers are He!! on them. On the bay/canal side use the DOA in natural color and chartreuse with the glitter specks you may need to put a small split shot weight on your line depending on current or use the 1/2 oz DOAs. Try gulp shrimp (get 3" not 4") in the natural or moulting but definitely get the nuclear chicken use a 1/4 to 3/8 red head jig head. Cast and let it sink, then reel it in bumping the bottom. White trout and red fish will hit the gulp peeler crabs under a cork suspended by about three feet and even just sitting on the bottom. Sorry it took a while to reply I haven't been on in a few days. This will work for the lagoon too.


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

You guys are great. Appreciate all of the help. If you are ever trolling for info on Texas and LA, head over to www.2coolfishing.com if you are not familiar with it.

Regarding the boat I am building. It is actually a two piece dinghy I found at duckworksbbs.com. It is a Ken Simpson design called Duet. It should only cost about $200 to make. I will primarily use it for my son to tool around in the canals of the West End of Galveston.

I have looked at the FS12 as well and like the boat. Also looking at the Jon Boat 12.

I figured I would get all of my tools, mistakes out of the way on this one and work my way up to other plans.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

fangard said:


> You guys are great. Appreciate all of the help. If you are ever trolling for info on Texas and LA, head over to www.2coolfishing.com if you are not familiar with it.
> 
> Regarding the boat I am building. It is actually a two piece dinghy I found at duckworksbbs.com. It is a Ken Simpson design called Duet. It should only cost about $200 to make. I will primarily use it for my son to tool around in the canals of the West End of Galveston.
> 
> ...


 I can't see building anything useful for less than around $300 with the cost of epoxy now days. Do you figure polyester resin will bond well enough to the plywood? Probably will without an over sized motor but I don't know. I have heard stories of homemade boats delaminating but that was quite a while back.


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

Check your PMs....


----------



## chopperdoc (May 26, 2011)

Crabbing at Ft. Morgan pier early mornings can be very good...Pier fishing there for flounder with grubs jigged around pilings can be good also. I use white with red tail floors...Walk to the point west of fort to the mouth of bay late afternoons..Use cut mullet for Bull Reds.


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

DTFuqua said:


> I can't see building anything useful for less than around $300 with the cost of epoxy now days. Do you figure polyester resin will bond well enough to the plywood? Probably will without an over sized motor but I don't know. I have heard stories of homemade boats delaminating but that was quite a while back.


I am looking at all of the materials right now. I am probably going to end up fiberglassing the entire thing, which will bring the cost up. First attempt, need to have it done by mid July, so I am going the quickest cheapest route for our first build. To be honest, I am not super concerned about longevity. Will probably never be used in more than about 3-4 feet of water in the bays, maybe deeper in the canals.

I will keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool. If the ability to get-er-done is an issue, isn't that particular boat not the speediest of them? Wouldn,t a two sheet jon boat type be quicker?I say two sheet because one sheet is just two small either in free board or width or both. I seems to me that with a two part boat, your just doing everything twice as much. An 8' jon boat made with stitch and glue would be pretty light weight and should be prett easy to manage. Good luck and thanks for the update. I've been looking at the craigs list sailboats and have found that there are boats close enough to what I want to think that I may be able to just buy one for the cost of building after figuring in sails and hardware so I may not be building anything. Oh yea. I bought a 10' aluminum jon boat with an old trolling motor so my rush to get a boat for fishing is over giving me room to think about finding what I want already in existence and just buying it during the off season when things like boats are relatively cheap. I'm getting to the point where projects are still exciting but not able to finish as much as I need to.


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

DTFuqua said:


> I can't see building anything useful for less than around $300 with the cost of epoxy now days. Do you figure polyester resin will bond well enough to the plywood? Probably will without an over sized motor but I don't know. I have heard stories of homemade boats delaminating but that was quite a while back.


I have heard that the polyester resins don't adhere to wood very well. Thus using epoxy.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea, thats what I heard way back when. There are good epoxys that are cheaper than the west system. Mar PRO is the brand I used to inject into the decks of my catamaran and it fixed them right up. Went from being cushy as a mattress to hard as a rock. costs about half the price of the West System epoxy.


----------

